# Help me to connect with EVDO in Ubuntu 8.10



## neelg22 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hello,
I am new to ubuntu linux. 

I install it and now I want to connect to internet with BSNL EVDO. 

I search a lot and fallow some how to... 

I change /etc/wvdial.conf and enter my info.

then I start terminal and hit wvdail

after  I think I will get connected to net but not  

I get fallowing massage and there is no connection.

Please help me. 
I am pasting that error msg below.


> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
> ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
> OK
> --> Modem initialized.
> ...


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 29, 2008)

use 'sudo wvdial'

check if #777 is the correct number.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 29, 2008)

Number #777 is correct, but you either need to login as root or allow general users to use wvdial to be able to use it.


----------



## neelg22 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes,
I get it. 

I have to use 'sudo wvdial' command. Now I am connected to internet and ready to use ubuntu. 

Downloading some stuff from internet.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## blondie (Dec 29, 2008)

Also make sure you have added the 'Stupid Mode = 1' line in /etc/wvdial.conf.

Explanation is here *www.bsnlevdo.in/evdo/setup-bsnl-evdo-usb-modem-in-linux/


----------



## ankesh (Feb 7, 2010)

hey friends i am also having problem like
this as you can see below
ankesh@ubuntu:~$ lsusb
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Wireless (Bluetooth + WLAN) Interface [Integrated Module]
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 002: ID 05c6:6000 Qualcomm, Inc. 
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 058f:6387 Alcor Micro Corp. Transcend JetFlash Flash Drive
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
ankesh@ubuntu:~$ sudo -i
[sudo] password for ankesh: 
root@ubuntu:~# modprobe usbserial vendor=0Ã—05c6 product=0Ã—6000
root@ubuntu:~# dmesg|tail
[   34.840041] [drm] TV-14: set mode NTSC 480i 0
[   45.912929] [drm] TV-14: set mode NTSC 480i 0
[   46.054256] [drm] TV-14: set mode NTSC 480i 0
[   46.320011] [drm] TV-14: set mode NTSC 480i 0
[   46.460080] [drm] TV-14: set mode NTSC 480i 0
[   46.728101] [drm] TV-14: set mode NTSC 480i 0
[   46.870506] [drm] TV-14: set mode NTSC 480i 0
[   48.735517] [drm] TV-14: set mode NTSC 480i 0
[   48.877049] [drm] TV-14: set mode NTSC 480i 0
[   84.129063] CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 22500 nsec
root@ubuntu:~# gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
root@ubuntu:~# gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
root@ubuntu:~# sudo wvdial
--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60
--> Cannot get information for serial port.
--> Initializing modem.
--> Sending: ATZ
OK
--> Modem initialized.
--> Sending: ATDT#777
--> Waiting for carrier.
ATDT#777
CONNECT
--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.
--> Starting pppd at Sat Feb  6 23:08:09 2010
--> Pid of pppd: 2051
--> Using interface ppp0
--> Disconnecting at Sat Feb  6 23:08:13 2010
--> The PPP daemon has died: Authentication error.
--> We failed to authenticate ourselves to the peer.
--> Maybe bad account or password? (exit code = 19)
--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.
--> I guess that's it for now, exiting
--> The PPP daemon has died. (exit code = 19)
root@ubuntu:~# 

if anybody have this solution please post here  iam losing patience in ubuntu in connecting  internet through evdo.


----------



## vaithy (Feb 7, 2010)

what is your /etc/wvdial.conf file like.. post it here.. also verify the username and passwords entry should match your ISP's
if you are using UBUNTU 9.04 it will detect automatically your EVDO connection


----------

